# Racism



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Not so long ago there was quite a bit of discontent over various ethnic groups. Trash was talked, people were flamed, yada yada yada.
Anyhow, I came across a piece of literature that seemed entirely appropriate for the racist blues: The practical guide to racism

http://www.amazon.com/Practical-Guide-Racism-C-Dalton/dp/1592404308

The most amazing thing about this book is that it will be liked by folks from both sides of the aisle, if y'know what I mean. Hell, it is approved by Jon Stewart. Anyhow, it seemed like just the perfect book to have in the bunker. You'll laugh when you read it, a lot.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I probably won't read it.

Racism is a good topic though. There are several issues I have with modern American society. For me the biggest one is double standards in regards to race.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you very much!!! I just put it in my wish list!! We could all use a good laugh at ourselves!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I love your avatar. Emma is cool.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Racism is very much akin to forgiveness.

Forgiveness comes when we decide that even though we "remember" the hurt, . . . we are making a conscious decision to not allow it to influence the present or future, . . . and to never re-visit this decision.

Racism will hide it's ugly head when the individual person makes "a conscious decision to not allow it to influence the present or future, . . . and to never re-visit this decision."

As well, . . . forgiveness and racism cannot be mandated nor shamed into being by the likes of Al Sharpton, Obummer, the first orangutan or Oprah Winfrey. 

They will have to make the first step as they are the ones who have been accusing everyone else of "their racist ways".

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have always said this, I am a equal opportunity hater, I hate everyone equally........


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I love your avatar. Emma is cool.


I must admit, she is one of my girl crushes.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I can think of 3 words that I am utterly sick of hearing...

1. Racism/White Privilege
2. Offensive
3. Banned

I am sick of hearing those terms. I can't take it anymore. I am offended at the whimsical use of the word racism and it should be banned.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

One thing I do know as true...I am not a racist, I hate everyone!

On another note, if Jon Stewart endorses it I have to be skeptical.


----------



## AlabamaJoe (Jan 6, 2015)

The reviews are worth a read, one man says he nearly prolapsed his rectum holding in his guilt-ridden laughter


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

In today's world, those throwing around the term "racist" are usually the worst racists around.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Pir8fan said:


> In today's world, those throwing around the term "racist" are usually the worst racists around.


I have a story about that. There is a black man at work who is always saying that all white people are racist. I mean in every single conversation he finds a way to work it in. One day I got fed up with hearing this crap and I confronted him. I told him that it isn't true and that I thought that HE is the true racist. You know what he did? He laughed at me and agreed! He said he is proud to be a racist, and the he was raised that way by his father who happens to be a minister at a popular local church... WTF do you say to that! I just shook my head and walked away. There are ignorant people of all colors and nothing will ever change it imo. The sad truth. The man in my story is just a drop in the ocean of haters.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

It all good


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

=) Silliness...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Level heads prevail.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Not so long ago there was quite a bit of discontent over various ethnic groups. Trash was talked, people were flamed, yada yada yada.
> Anyhow, I came across a piece of literature that seemed entirely appropriate for the racist blues: The practical guide to racism
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Practical-Guide-Racism-C-Dalton/dp/1592404308
> ...


Main thing to remember is.."Godless Liberal black folks hate white folks much worse than vice versa." Take it to the bank.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

There are no racists in a foxhole, racism is created by the Gov't to keep the sheeple busy while the govt screws are lights out and robs us blind of our freedom and money


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Gunner's Mate said:


> There are no racists in a foxhole, racism is created by the Gov't to keep the sheeple busy while the govt screws are lights out and robs us blind of our freedom and money


Tis true. The US Military was pinning stars on the collar of their first black general ten years before Rosa refused to give up her seat. In combat only 2 colors matter: Blood red and OD Green.

But the book is indeed funny. A perfect bathroom book.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh, I just came across this and had to laugh outloud. I'd buy the book, but I already know the words. Chicks think you're classy if you swear in Latin.

http://www.amazon.com/Learn-Swear-S...igital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1423275924&sr=1-21703


----------

